
Why I'm Done With Facebook - pius
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/9585/nomorefacebookfi0.png
======
Leon
It's always a small group of people in my friends list who think it is a great
idea to spam everyone they know with this crap.

There really should be a setting to ignore all application requests.

~~~
kajecounterhack
I get a huge amount of friends who spam me with this crap.

lmao whats even worse is when you're trying to find someone's wall because
they have 50bajillion applications on their frickin page.

Reality Check: nobody honestly cares about your honesty box! Pirates and
ninjas can go to hell! What the hell is the point of a super wall?! I'm not
your top friend? Throw your ugly pet rabbits into that pot, there are homeless
kids to feed. No, I am not interested in you, I am straight thank you very
much.

Yeah half those applications are ridiculous. Many people liked facebook cause
it was simple/clean, now its almost as bad as myspace.

~~~
rontr
I think a lot of people like those apps.

~~~
bfioca
True, but that's the problem.

------
danw
The solutions are to:

1) Block every app you're invited to

2) Remove the minority group who send you all the invites

Both solutions combined work well for me

~~~
Leon
But you shouldn't have to do that! The thing just has a bad design that they
can fix by letting people elect to ignore all requests. Then you wouldn't need
to do any work!

edit: I'm down-voted for arguing against a recommendation to do the exact
opposite that the site was designed for: networking with friends? While the
parents suggestion is practical and what I will probably do, that doesn't mean
I'm wrong about the site having poor design choices for settings.

~~~
danw
I agree that you shouldn't have to resort to my tactics, but that's the only
way right now

~~~
agotterer
My list is longer then posted screen shot. My name starts with "A", I think
its easy to select me when it says "send to 10 friends". I looked everywhere
on facebook to just block all application invites.

------
hollywoodcole
Want to leave Facebook, but I check it everyday hoping some random girl will
poke me!

~~~
utnick
funny some random hot girl i dont know friend requested me a couple weeks ago,
naturally i accepted because she is hot, now she spams me with application
invites every day

I think it might be an elaborate scam by one of the app developers

~~~
rms
well, give her a turing test and see where it goes...

~~~
Xichekolas
Can hot girls pass turing tests?

I have anecdotal evidence that they can't, but then again, there are a lot of
sororities on the campus I attended...

------
blader
Except the page hasn't looked like that in about a month with the new UI
tweak.

------
edw519
What, the weekly "Why I'm Done With Facebook" post, on Friday?

You're 2 days late this week.

~~~
pius
question mark

